# Tilbury to Bilbao



## philsil (Jul 24, 2007)

Anyone travelled on this?

http://www.transfennica.com/uploads/documents/112090.pdf


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

It certainly looks different - prices would be interesting!

However, crossing the North Sea to Zeebrugge, sitting there for 9 hours, then cruising down through the English Channel and across the Bay of Biscay with a total time of 3.5 days might just make me a little queazy. Staying on dry land to Pompeii seems much safer. As I said - the price would be of interest!

Let us all know how you get on - Gordon


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry*

Hi

Clearly it is aimed at freight but like many freight services, a small amount of other traffic is conveyed.

Definitely worth getting a price - and I would bet the food is good too.

Russell


----------

